# 3 Year Old Education



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

HELP, IT'S SO CONFUSING!!

Basically, I have a 3 year old who will be moving over at the start of Jan 2012.

My wife and I are going to start looking for schools when she comes over to visit me in September.

We are all UK citizens so, will be looking for a nursery or school that teaches the UK Curriculum.

So, the questions are:

1. Should he be going to a nursery or school?

2. Is it better for him to go to a school where he will automatically move up into the mainstream school when he gets to 5?

3. Is it true that, just to apply is going to cost 500 Dhs per establishment with no guarantee of a place?

4. Any recommendations for schools that are close to either Arabian Ranches, Al Barsha or Dubai Marina or, anywhere else to be honest.

Thanks guys!

N


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

neilrock said:


> HELP, IT'S SO CONFUSING!!
> 
> Basically, I have a 3 year old who will be moving over at the start of Jan 2012.
> 
> ...


Near the Arabian Ranches is Repton which had state of the art facility and your child can attend from nursery all the way up to secondary school. Although it is expensive they have currently added a new class per yr group so u have a better chance of getting in. You will find all other schools especially in younger age group are heavily heavily oversubscribed therefore almost impossible to get in


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention that yes AED 500 registration fee seems to be standard without a guarantee of place. Additionally, assessment fees are on top of the registration fee (I paid AED 1000 for assessment at Repton). Although I doubt ur child being so young will have to sit an assessment but cant confirm this.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Our youngest is 3 and is going to the new GEMS Wellington in Silicon Oasis in September.

They go all the way up to 14 years old there with plans for higher.

There are places in some years - not sure which though.


----------

